# oxnard/ventura county FMA yawyan gym?



## mariaclara (Oct 8, 2008)

hi guys,

saw that link to probe tv youtube about  that FMA - yawyan.
any yawyan gyms around oxnard/ventura county, ca?

thanks for any info


----------



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2008)

Yaw yan is very hard to find! Good luck with your search.


----------



## taichiventura (Oct 2, 2014)

There are some Muay Thai gyms around Ventura and MMA fighters who train MT techniques, I'm not even sure if that's the same as Yawyan.


----------

